# Living Image skirts



## Jim (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone noticing that these dry out quicker or seem stiffer than regular skirts? Did I get a bad/dry batch?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 18, 2010)

I have some hand-tied jigs a fellow sent me, and they have the living image skirts. They do seem to dry quicker, and are a bit stiffer. I'm thinking they're supposed to be like that, but not 100% sure. I like 'em


----------



## russ010 (Apr 19, 2010)

sounds like you might have a bad batch... those are the skirts I use and I have some that are about 2 years old and they are still in top shape.

I just bought some new styles about 1-2 months ago and they seem to still be doing fine


----------

